# Need Help/Advice on the Bubbling Towers



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

I have several of the bubbling towers made by A.C. Gilbert and Cobler for American Flyer.
I have both the Water Towers and Oil Derricks. Some of them "bubble" great and some hardly bubble at all. I have checked them all and the varius bulbs are touching the pipes with the bubbling liquid in them. In general the older ones work the best; perhaps through the years the formula for the liquid had changed. I don't know this for a fact though. Has anybody experimented with the bulbs that are against the pipes? What bulb number works the best? I have been using #432 but maybe there is a better ones. I would think that the bulb with the most heat given is best. Need comments on this please. :dunno:
Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I would have to check to be sure, but the 432 sounds like the right bulb. Tom Barker once said as long as the crystals in the bottom are there, it should work.

Try searching the O-Scale section for the AF water tower. I remember some time back a Lionel person had an issue getting hers to work too. Eventually got it working after going through all sorts of things -- turned out the tube needed to be replaced.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It probably should have a #430 bulb according to Doug Peck @ Port Lines, but mine has a 432 bulb and works fine. The crystals in the bottom of the tube are the key into it working or not. Doug has repro tubes in his online catalog if you decide to replace yours. Let us know how it goes. Here is that other thread ....

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19864&highlight=bubbling+light+tower


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Just a little bit more on the bulb info. No.432 is the same bulb as A/F No.444 which is what
A/F suggested. It is Part#PA10065. I guess different bulb makers have different numbers for the same bulb. 

N/B/F-Don't see No.430 on the A/F Lamp Guide.BTW No.430 is a 14V bulb and No.432 is a
18V bulb. Would the 14V bulb put more heat out then the 18V bulb is the question??
Anybody else with comments?? Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

In the thread I posted from the O-Scale section, that person wrote to Doug Peck who advises a #430 14V bulb. Why, I cannot answer. Mine does have the #432 bulb and works fine. So I guess the choice is yours. Bulbs are relatively inexpensive. It might not be the bulb at all and a tube issue. But best to check the inexpensive options first.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> In the thread I posted from the O-Scale section, that person wrote to Doug Peck who advises a #430 14V bulb. Why, I cannot answer. Mine does have the #432 bulb and works fine. So I guess the choice is yours. Bulbs are relatively inexpensive. It might not be the bulb at all and a tube issue. But best to check the inexpensive options first.


N/B/F: Just curious does your tower bubble 100% all the time when turned on? It seems some of mine will bubble but not all the time. They all have crystals in them. I also have notice when they don't bubble that when the tower is turned upside down then back to upright position more often
then not they will start then. I wonder if how the crystal sits in there makes a difference.
I sometimes think these things have a mind of there own! Larry:laugh:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine does bubble all the time when on. Maybe yours is an indication that the crystals life is near its end???


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

In checking, the 430 14v bulb is rated at 3.5w while the 432 18v is rated at 4.5w. The slightly higher watt rating will increase the heat output a bit, possibly resulting in better bubbling. http://www.bulbtown.com/432_Miniature_Bulb_E10_Base_p/432.htm

Carl


----------

